# calls from Rick.



## LSCG (Jul 24, 2013)

I finally got my camera back yesterday from my brother and I wanted to post some pics of the calls I got from Rick (bearmanric) from the trade we did awhile back.

I am so very happy with them!!! and they are without a doubt the best predator calls I've ever used! i'll never buy a plastic call again.

springbok howler.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020842_zps540036e6.jpg

elk antler squeaker.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020850_zps89cc7b56.jpg



DIW.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020846_zps9b00a217.jpg

elk antler squeaker.

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020849_zps5c04c43b.jpg

cocobolo

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020851_zps144d3f22.jpg

I had sent Rick some aged Axis antler to see if it could be used for calls and here's what I got, they're like ivory!

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020845_zps4a359827.jpg

http://i1268.Rule #2/albums/jj568/telemaster1953/P1020847_zps23d45c43.jpg

thank you so much Rick!


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 24, 2013)

Your very Welcome. Rick


----------



## myingling (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice Looks like your all set ,,,, nice calls rick


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 26, 2013)

Those are sweet!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 26, 2013)

There is something that keeps drawing me back to these calls that I cant quite figure out. There is a very organic, natural, subtle, quality, classy and classic feel that these project that really appeals to me. I think it is the Matte finish first, the simplicity second and the third is either proportion or shorter height than most calls of this type. 
The reason that I keep coming back is that I would LOVE to be able to catch/project the same quality in my turnings. 
Truly outstanding work 
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LSCG (Jul 27, 2013)

last night I called up two coyotes and one grey fox using one of the axis antler calls, I am really really hooked on Rick's calls now and I must have more:naughty2:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys up on the coast . I'm scouting bear I donated a bear calling guided hunt for a fallin soldier .Will be using two axis for my calling. Have plenty more axis. Yours and mine. I have moose that is killer also lots of elk. I use the closed reeds a lot on calling bear. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------

